# Leigh dovetail jigs



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

So I'm going to be doing some furniture in the future, and I really want to do half blind dove tails. In my effort to always start with over kill I have been looking at getting a Leigh jig (used of course).

Anyone else use one? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I just got the Leigh DR4 Pro 24" jig. So far, I'm very pleased with it. I've kind of beaten the through dovetails to death but I have them down to a system. I'm trying the half blind dovetails next. So far, it is a quality product that feels sturdy when you use it. I also got mine with the VRS system. I have used other dovetail jigs and the amount of chips that were flying around was unbelievable. With the VRS, there was none.  So far, I'm really enjoying the jig and don't have anything negative to say about it. I would make sure that the used jig that you are looking at comes with a manual. You can download the technical bulletins for free, but the manual is $12 and I guarantee, you wont figure out how to use the jig without one. Take your time and make some test things with the jig to get accustomed to it before starting a "real" project. I made some storage drawers for my scroll saw and was happy with the results. I'm eventually going to build up to doing some inlaid dovetails but I want to be familiar and comfortable with the jig and its operation first.
Which model are you looking at?
Ken


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

There is a guy local to me selling a D4R (i think it is older, because there is not reference to PRO...)

But honestly I'll look at them as they pop up used.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The D4R is the model before the Pro edition. They've updated the D4R to include several more operations. The D4R is upgradeable to the Pro edition with a small kit. All in all, it still seems to be an awesome jig.
You can find all the information on the jigs, accessories, upgrades and prices here.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I've had a 24" Leigh for years and used it a lot when I had my shop back in CT. Once you get it figured out, it is pretty easy to set up and use. If you find one, you will be happy with it. 

I sold my entire shop six years ago when I moved south. Last year I called the guy that purchased my Leigh and asked if I could buy it back, and he said sure. So I have my old jig, just need to get it going.

Red


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

The one that I was looking at used says that it doesn't have the DVD (but has the manual), the alen wrench, or the bridge materiel. 

What is the bridge material?

I almost got him to do a cash+wood trade for if, but then he decided against that, so I need to see if i want to spend 350 cash.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The bridge material on a Leigh jig is used for variable spacing on half blind dovetails. It is a plastic extrusion that is used to "bridge" the gap of the fingers so as to be able to rout the clean shoulder of the tailboard while still maintaining the tails. Basically, it is a long piece of plastic rail that you cut into custom lengths and attach to the jig for variably spaced HB dovetails. The videos are free to download and watch here and the bridge piece material is available here.
You can still rout through dovetails etc with the jig, but if you want to rout half blind, you will need the bridge material.
Ken


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

So the bridge material is something that you would need to order more of if you changed you pin layout anyway?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The bridge material is reusable, but depending on the layout of your pins and tails, the pieces that you cut previously could either be too long or too short. Either way, I would think that there would be enough bridge pieces left over after using the jig for a while, that you wouldn't have to purchase any more than what the jig comes with. You only require 3 or 4 1" pieces per joint.
Ken


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

If it is anything like the FMT pro then go for it! I love my FMT and couldn't live without it, well maybe I could but I could justify buying it so... Seriously though great jig. I am also interested in getting a D4R pro sometime. now I wonder if it does secret or mitred dovetails. I have just finished my first one and am onto my second!


----------

